#  > General Zone >  > Engineering Programming >  >  >  Software Development for Nozzle Loads evaluation of API-650 based Storage tanks

## UbaidQureshi

Salaam,



I am working on a software which I need for a current Stress Analysis Project.
I need to develop equations for the graphs e.g. P-2A/B/C etc.
Any help in this regard will be greatly appreciated.

BR,
UbaidUllahSee More: Software Development for Nozzle Loads evaluation of API-650 based Storage tanks

----------


## jvillarro

I have a lot of information about API tank. I would like to know which language you are using. 
I'm going to look for information about Appendix P of API 650. I was also developing a program API tanks.

Best regards,

jvillarro7@yahoo.com

----------

